# camo truck



## cdn.Redneck (May 9, 2009)

my friend went to Barrie today, took that picture thinking of me and saying that I should do the same with mine :darkbeer:


----------



## patriotvft (May 12, 2005)

i know the owner of that truck.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

thats a sweet looking truck man


----------



## granny (Dec 24, 2004)

SCBOWHUNTER903 said:


> thats a sweet looking truck man


where is it ???? I don't see it.........:lol3:


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

park your truck,go hunting,loose your truck!!


----------



## Mattones (Sep 25, 2008)

I said if i didnt buy a new truck and did buy a used I would have camo wrapped it. Then I dont gotta worry bout really anything but losing my truck in brush hehe


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

i just did that to my jeep with a different camo!! it looks great:thumbs_up


----------



## red x (Mar 24, 2009)

that is sweet! great truck! I wonder how much it will cost to do that?


----------

